# Salt Marsh 16 Heron build



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Its been a long 7 months on this waiting list but the time has finally come. Rose sent me some pics yesterday. Needless to say, I am very excited. This will be my first poling skiff so it's a whole new world for me. My previous boats have been 20 ft deep V boats. I primarily fish south eastern Virginia's Chesapeake Bay. The skiff will be fighting lady yellow with a Matterhorn white topside? She will be powered by a 30 hp etec tiller.
%5BURL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/8up/media/IMG_0174.jpg.html][/URL]
%5BURL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/8up/media/IMG_0175.jpg.html][/URL]

%5BURL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/8up....com/albums/v729/8up/IMG_0174.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Like the color I have a shadowcast that color.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Like the color I have a shadowcast that color.


Yeah backcountry, your boat is a beauty! Rose actually sent me some pic of your boat awhile back so I could see the color on one of their boats. It looked so good it definitely sealed the deal!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Can't wait to see more pics. You installing a grab bar I see your doing a tiller motor.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am actually doing a custom tiller console. Kind of a cooler caddy with the top half of their standard console. Like a shorter version of the stand up console on the boat they just released. Going to have a flush mounted Garmin 724 cv and a small starboard glove box hatch.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Can't wait to see more pics. You installing a grab bar I see your doing a tiller motor.


Cool looking forward to seeing that interested in doing something similar with my grab bar for a gps can't wait to see your heron in the yellow..


Shicks007 said:


> I am actually doing a custom tiller console. Kind of a cooler caddy with the top half of their standard console. Like a shorter version of the stand up console on the boat they just released. Going to have a flush mounted Garmin 724 cv and a small starboard glove box hatch.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Congratulations on your build! I don't remember seeing another fighting lady yellow Heron. Did you go with the lodge or tournament deck layout? Did you choose Matterhorn White for the cockpit pan and console or are you contrasting with the yellow?

Looking forward to seeing more pictures. My heron goes in the mold in December (my first build), so I'm curious how the process goes.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

I went with a lodge version. As much as I love the tournament, I just couldn't justify the difference in cost for what I wanted. I set out to get a very simple, lightweight tiller skiff. I ended up adding a few things along the way such as trim tabs, fuel tank and a trolling motor. None of which I had planned on getting originally.

This is the first yellow Heron I am told. The only yellow will be the hull the rest of the boat will be white. This is my first build also. I'm located in Virginia so I have not been down there to SM. I have to say that Rose has been amazing to deal with and very paitient with all my questions and concerns.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Boat looks great. Good call on the trim tabs, to me they are a must have on it. I have the tournament edition with a 2 stroke 50 yamaha tiller and they make a world of difference. I almost went without them and am glad that I didn't.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

The lodge edition is just bulletproof! That yellow and Matterhorn is going to be a great combination. I agree with Dustin on the tabs .......... it is nice to nose it down through rough water. Also the fuel cell will help with weight distribution and be super convenient.

I am going to ask Salt Marsh if a cockpit drain can be plumbed to the bilge in a lodge version instead of having the cockpit drain through the rear bulkhead.

Just out of curiosity, when did you put your deposit down? Did the wait time get shorter at all? I put my deposit down in February and the wait was originally 13 months. However, the wait has shortened a bit per my last conversation with Rose.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Everything I read or saw says that you need trim tabs on a poling skiff to get the best ride possible, so I figured I would listen. I put my deposit down in January, there was a 7 month wait, so it was pretty on target. I sold my Kencraft 206 (20 ft cc) back in march and have been without a boat since, its killing me!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

I received another update photo today. The deck has been glassed in. Next are the bulkheads.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Good deal! Won't be long now.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the finished skiff. I'm usually fishing well north of your area but I'll keep my eye out for your boat when/if I'm down your way. Do you ever fish over on the eastern shore?


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Cedarcreek I have never fished over there with the exception of cape Charles and the cbbt. There has been a lot of talk though about trying it out over there once I get the new skiff. Seems to look pretty fishy over around those barrier islands? I primarily fish the Goodwin islands at the mouth of the York and the Poquoson flats around plum tree island. But have never been able to fish these Spots very efficiently with that big boat.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Got it. I've fished Mobjack but that's about as far south as I get except for my trips to the eastern shore. I think you'll be happy with the skiff. I'm in my 5th summer with an Ankona SUV and it worked out great for me fishing the Potomac and mid Bay Area. Hardly miss my proline CC.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Shicks007 said:


> Cedarcreek I have never fished over there with the exception of cape Charles and the cbbt. There has been a lot of talk though about trying it out over there once I get the new skiff. Seems to look pretty fishy over around those barrier islands? I primarily fish the Goodwin islands at the mouth of the York and the Poquoson flats around plum tree island. But have never been able to fish these Spots very efficiently with that big boat.


Neat to see someone else from VA on here. I live near Richmond but I fish poquoson a fair amount. I had a Carolina skiff but I just picked up a 16' shadowcast used from NC, can't wait to get it out there. Congrats on the heron build, going to be awesome.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

ZaneD I will have to keep a look out for you. I can count all the poling skiffs I've seen down here on one hand probably. I do feel like this style of boat and fishing is definitely making its way north though.

I received this little jewel of a pic from Rose today, turned my Monday around for sure!


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

We need more pics! Looking good


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

First fighting lady yellow heron I like it looking good. Need more pics for sure.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks great!! Is the installed aluminum a grab bar base? What is the piece of aluminum pointing forward? That color combo is great and please keep posting those pictures as they come in!


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

It looks like the base for the console. I believe that the console pictured on the front of the boat. I saw a picture of a Salt Marsh 14 that had a similar type console.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Here are a couple more pics. I wish I had more to share. I sure wish I was closer, I would have loved to drop in there a few times. I got an email today from Rose saying the boat should be ready by the weekend. My two sons and I are gonna make a quick trip down and back this weekend if all goes well. It's a long way to Ft. Pierce from Virginia but it will be fun. Yes that pipe work is for a custom console. Kind of a cooler caddy with a standard console top. I can't wait to see how it turned out.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Heading out in the a.m. to pick up the Heron. I got these pics today.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Congratulations on the new boat and safe travels down to Fort Pierce! That console is looking sweet. I've never seen one like it. There is a boat ramp about a mile from the Ankona shop, so you should be able to give it a test run right there. Can't wait to see the pick up and test run photos.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well down on Friday, back on Sunday.....what a whirlwind of a trip. Had a good time with my sons and got to meet some of the Ankona/Salt Marsh crew. Mounted the motor last night and took her out for a quick trip this evening. I was amazed at the ride, it was very good with the aid of the trim tabs especially. Managed 27.5 mph on the gps with the 30 hp etec.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful! Very impressed with the speed from just 30hp. That control box looks great with the gps flush mounted, does it block the cooler from opening?


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow. Beautiful! I've never been a big fan of that color but it shows awesome on yours!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looking good really like the yellow.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I am really liking the console especially the glove box. It was great to have a place to throw the wallets, keys and stuff. You do have to pull out the cooler a little to open it but that was the plan, set it on the bow for a casting platform. If anyone wants detailed detailed pics of anything, let he know. I know what it's like to be waiting on the list and wondering what something looks like "up close" or "inside there".


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Did you consider having them put a small grab bar on top of the console? I have the "tiller console" on my SM1656 that has the grab bar on top, and when things get a little bouncy it's nice to have it there.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

I think a grab handle is going to happen, I just wanted to run the boat and have one put where I need one instead of guessing where to put it. The same with some rod holders etc..


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Shicks007 said:


>


Shut up... dat's cool boi!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Great looking rig, simple and effective.


----------



## kvoss (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice looking rig!
Can you advise what your draft is with this set-up?

Thanks!


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow! Beautiful boat! Congratulations!
I like the console idea.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey guys, it's been awhile. I really haven't measured the draft but I would estimate about 8-9" depending on weight distribution. I am absolutely loving the boat. It is extremely economical and easy to operate, launch and trailer.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

How's your mini half console doing that was a good idea I am going to steal if I get lucky enough to build another boat. The heron will be next just like you got it set up but for now I will keep my shadow cast for a while. You did the etch 30 right?


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

The console is working out great, nice to have a convienant spot to throw the wallet and keys. I feel like the 30 etec is a good match although maybe a little under powered with 3 big dudes in the boat. But for the most part it's set up for 2 anyway. It is super fuel efficient. The boat rides incredible and eats up chop head on.


----------



## Thesaltdrip (Mar 15, 2018)

@Shicks007 How’s the Virginia fishing been? I usually stick to the Delmarva side for skinny water but am looking to expand further. Let me know if y’all come over the CBBT


----------

